# Moving To Gib - places to live in Spain?!



## adambarnes (May 17, 2016)

Hi, 

Myself and my other half are moving to Spain this summer for work in Gib.

We are looking to settle somewhere that's close to Gib, but also enjoying all the aspects that Spain provides.

Preferably beside the sea, in an area that's not too quiet and not too busy! 

Does anyone have any recommendations? Would be really greatly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Derbydan1973 (Jun 24, 2016)

you are probably be there by now but just a couple of quick ideas in case you are not there yet.

Estepona is probably the furthest you would want to commute from Gibraltar. It is busy lots of things to do an by the sea. We will be staying in Sabanillas which is a little closer to Gibraltar has quite a bit to do if you want to get out and about. I loved San Roque little quiet Spanish town very close to Gibraltar does not appear to have many English but it is quiet and not by the sea from what I could see.

I hope this helps but you are probably there already


----------

